
Microaggressions Cause Lasting Pain - quickthrower2
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20180406-the-tiny-ways-youre-offensive---and-you-dont-even-know-it
======
the_resistence
Try having a spouse die from cancer. People need to buck up.

~~~
quickthrower2
The examples they give are disappointing because some are not aggressive at
all IMO, and not asking the question about where someone is from might also
seem like a microaggression (don't want to get to know you because you are
different). I thought it would be an interesting topic to hear opinions on HN
about though.

And if you are referring to yourself there, I'm sorry. That's awful. From that
perspective of course this is all nonsense.

